# My soon to be new fish..



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure what it is exactly, a Rhom of some sort but I welcome it with open arms







Thought I would share a pic with you and get your guesstamates or opinions. It is currently kept in a 30 Gallon







Sorry for the picture quality, this is what they sent me. Do you see a heater??


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Kind of hard to say with that picture.
When you'll have the fish, take a few clear shots of him (without the flash) and it'll be easier to help you.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

well from a distance it could be a rhom, but like moondemon said need more close-up pics


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

A nice side flankshot would be best to be able to tell the species. My guess as of now would be rhom or compresssus


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

After enlarging that pic to its maximum, I see barring that may indicate it to be a Compressus.


----------

